# High School Reunion Photography - Help!



## keith204 (Apr 15, 2008)

Somebody just called and wants me to give a bid on doing photography at a high school reunion.  They're not sure what they want, and they want to know what I would charge.  They apparently want cheap.

I am thinking about saying $200 booking fee.  I'll take pictures throughout the event, and post them online with a password on my Smugmug.  I'll give out cards with the website address, and the Smugmug password.  These pictures online could be priced at $2, 5, and 10 (for 4x6's, 5x7's, and 8x10's) and watermarked.  Then, I'm guaranteed to make some money, and hopefully will make more when people buy pictures.

Any ideas on shots to take, and prices to charge?  Help!


----------



## Crosby (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not interested on the professional side of photography... yet, but sounds like a good money and it gets the word out that you are for hire. 

How are the wedding gigs going? Are you getting any appointments?


----------



## keith204 (Apr 15, 2008)

Crosby said:


> I'm not interested on the professional side of photography... yet, but sounds like a good money and it gets the word out that you are for hire.
> 
> How are the wedding gigs going? Are you getting any appointments?


 
I haven't tried hard yet.  I know a guy who will let me shadow him.  From his portfolio, he looks good, but he doesn't shoot much (he's a lawyer full time).  Other than that, I haven't asked around much.  My uncle-in-law said I could spend a month with him and shoot, but it's a long drive to Florida, and I have a summer job that pays well.


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 15, 2008)

$200 seems low for a pro, if you ask me?


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree with Jerry. Bump that number up some.


----------



## keith204 (Apr 15, 2008)

bump it up?  A pro?  I'm just a college student!  Have you seen my gallery!?  

How much do I bump it?


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 15, 2008)

keith204 said:


> bump it up?  A pro?  I'm just a college student!  Have you seen my gallery!?
> 
> How much do I bump it?



They approached you.  Congratulations, you are now a pro as far as they are concerned.  Whatever you think a new type of gig is worth, double it.  It is going to end up being way more work than you think.  Events like this are as much or more intensive than weddings in a shorter amount of time.  You are probably best to set up a studio with backdrop, lights, props etc in a corner and designate a time for portraits.  I'd announce when this time will be to the crowd just so they know for sure and no one misses out.  This will be the biggest money maker.  Then get old sports teams, cheerleading, band type group pictures.  Then take candids after everybody is greased up on beer and hors d'oeuvres.  ALL of these pictures are going to be money makers for you and they ALL have to be sharp and perfectly focused.  Sounds simple, but with limited memory card space and no huge monitor to check each picture on, this can be hard.  I really think you can do this, but it's going to be more than even I am recalling right now.  Good luck!


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 15, 2008)

BTW your gallery looks nice, it just isn't huge.  Don't sell yourself short, it costs too much!


----------



## keith204 (Apr 15, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> They approached you. Congratulations, you are now a pro as far as they are concerned. Whatever you think a new type of gig is worth, double it. It is going to end up being way more work than you think. Events like this are as much or more intensive than weddings in a shorter amount of time. You are probably best to set up a studio with backdrop, lights, props etc in a corner and designate a time for portraits. I'd announce when this time will be to the crowd just so they know for sure and no one misses out. This will be the biggest money maker. Then get old sports teams, cheerleading, band type group pictures. Then take candids after everybody is greased up on beer and hors d'oeuvres. ALL of these pictures are going to be money makers for you and they ALL have to be sharp and perfectly focused. Sounds simple, but with limited memory card space and no huge monitor to check each picture on, this can be hard. I really think you can do this, but it's going to be more than even I am recalling right now. Good luck!


 
GREAT advice.  This gives me several ideas, and I can totally pull this off.  Thanks so much!


----------



## McQueen278 (Apr 15, 2008)

keith204 said:


> GREAT advice.  This gives me several ideas, and I can totally pull this off.  Thanks so much!



No prob man!  I've done some stuff similar to this and I am also a college student running a wedding/anything photography business so I figured I'd through that out there.  If you were closer to Michigan I'd say you should tag along on some weddings and such, but I don't have many scheduled yet for this year anyway.


----------



## keith204 (Apr 16, 2008)

OK another question.  So, there's gonna be lots of people with cameras at the event probably, right?  

What do I do, if during a large group shot (possible big money maker), somebody says:  "Hey, here's my camera, get one with it too".

?  I could see this happening a LOT.


----------



## memento (Apr 16, 2008)

keith204 said:


> OK another question. So, there's gonna be lots of people with cameras at the event probably, right?
> 
> What do I do, if during a large group shot (possible big money maker), somebody says: "Hey, here's my camera, get one with it too".
> 
> ? I could see this happening a LOT.


 
easy, say no. 

tell them they can *buy * one of yours.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 16, 2008)

Keith204. That's actually brilliant question. 

Part of reoccurring business is from existing clients. You don't want to be mean but at the same time you don't want to lose money. 

I suggest offering all your shots in a contract clause(for single prints all shots will be available via www.keith204.com, etc). The invoice, purchase order, Statement of Work, etc. Whatever you use to have the customer sign as commitment to use your services. You can also add a clause that doesn't allow other cameras. Exclusively you are the only one allowed to use a camera.

4x6s or 8x10s cheap enough to catch someone's eye as well as so you still make money. 

Make business cards and give them out to the person asking...If they really want it they can go online as well.

Better to be proactive by offering them ways to get the shots as opposed to just saying NO give me money.


----------



## Crosby (Apr 16, 2008)

asfixiate said:


> You can also add a clause that doesn't allow other cameras. Exclusively you are the only one allowed to use a camera.


 
I don't know if that is a good idea. I would be mad if I went to my reunion and couldn't take pictures of my friends. If I was the one planning the reunion and I read that clause, I'd say I couldn't do that. I don't know, maybe I'm out of touch. I'm all for making money, but that seems too much. I could see if it was something other than a reunion or wedding, etc., like a convention for work, then I could see not allowing other cameras.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 16, 2008)

Crosby I agree with you totally but it is a business. You don't have to add the clause outlawing cameras but you could still do the business card idea instead of using their camera. I'm not sure how he plans on making money from this but if he use their camera and takes a great shot that person could say don't buy any of that photographers shot...I got one he took on mine that I can email to everyone for free.

I'm sure you'll cover your cost for being there as well as getting there but I assume you would like to sell some of the photos in packages, singles, albums, etc.

Don't get me wrong my mentality is not to ring out the client for every bit of money they have but it is to cover my costs and meet some target revenue for the job.


----------



## keith204 (Apr 16, 2008)

Crosby said:


> I don't know if that is a good idea. I would be mad if I went to my reunion and couldn't take pictures of my friends. If I was the one planning the reunion and I read that clause, I'd say I couldn't do that. I don't know, maybe I'm out of touch. I'm all for making money, but that seems too much. I could see if it was something other than a reunion or wedding, etc., like a convention for work, then I could see not allowing other cameras.



Yeah I agree.



asfixiate said:


> Crosby I agree with you totally but it is a business. You don't have to add the clause outlawing cameras but you could still do the business card idea instead of using their camera. I'm not sure how he plans on making money from this but if he use their camera and takes a great shot that person could say don't buy any of that photographers shot...I got one he took on mine that I can email to everyone for free.
> 
> I'm sure you'll cover your cost for being there as well as getting there but I assume you would like to sell some of the photos in packages, singles, albums, etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong my mentality is not to ring out the client for every bit of money they have but it is to cover my costs and meet some target revenue for the job.



Not sure that's something I would even be okay with doing, for an event like this.  I think the hosts wouldn't hire me if they read that.  Not to mention, it probably won't give much repeat business. 

Certain events, this would work fine for.  However... a high school reunion?  Sure it'd make more money that way...but I wouldn't dare do that.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 16, 2008)

You asked what you should do if someone asked to use your camera. Instead of a blatant no I gave suggestions. They weren't recommendations. If I asked a photographer to use my camera to take a shot I'd feel better with some kind of rehearsed sounding professional response as opposed to just no you can buy this one. That's all.

The business card idea/contract idea obviously would be worded in a way different than NO CAMERAS ALLOWED but of course I was only using a concept and it may have been taking out of context.  Allow cameras 

If you're allowing the cameras in what really is the harm of using someone else's camera to take a shot anyways?

You could always say sorry I would but I'm really busy and have to keep my schedule.


----------



## keith204 (Apr 16, 2008)

asfixiate said:


> You asked what you should do if someone asked to use your camera. Instead of a blatant no I gave suggestions. They weren't recommendations. If I asked a photographer to use my camera to take a shot I'd feel better with some kind of rehearsed sounding professional response as opposed to just no you can buy this one. That's all.
> 
> The business card idea/contract idea obviously would be worded in a way different than NO CAMERAS ALLOWED but of course I was only using a concept and it may have been taking out of context. Allow cameras
> 
> ...



Simply an awkward question.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah honestly my response would probably be sorry I'd really like to but I'm really busy and only allotted certain time to group shots.

That would be the one of the most simple responses probably.  Its just stating facts.

It probably wouldn't hurt to take a shot with their camera either but you dont' want everyone asking you to do that and all of the sudden you miss important shots.


----------



## kmp1191 (Apr 16, 2008)

Whenever I've shot reunions, weddings or sports groups and people have wanted to take the same shot using my pose, lights and background, or have me take the shot w/ their camera, I simply tell them that I am under contract to photograph this event.  I then tell them that all the pictures will be posted to  ABC123.com for viewing and purchasing.  
Do not leave your background & lights set up and walk away.  People will use it as fair game.  
Another thing I have done is offer to print 4x6's on sight....but that takes additional people to handle the printer and take the payment.  It works really well.  As they come into the place, have your stuff set up and approach them for the photo.  Take the payment and tell them it will be printed up and ready for them when they leave.  Again, just takes extra people to help you out.

Good luck!


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 16, 2008)

Whenever you use someone else's camera, just put your finger in the shot or make sure it's blurry. 

Reading this post I think there are three options. You can charge more for the booking fee and use other cameras when asked. 

You can respectfully decline using someone else's camera. I don't think this would be out of line at all especially if you have a good setup. It looks like you've prepared to take these shots with YOUR setup and YOUR camera. You could say, "I'm sorry, I'm particular about my work and what I use." 

You can take shots with other cameras when asked and make sure your shots are very superior because of your knowledge and your setup.


----------



## asfixiate (Apr 16, 2008)

I like the finger thing...lol.


----------



## keith204 (Apr 16, 2008)

kmp1191 said:


> Whenever I've shot reunions, weddings or sports groups and people have wanted to take the same shot using my pose, lights and background, or have me take the shot w/ their camera, I simply tell them that I am under contract to photograph this event. I then tell them that all the pictures will be posted to ABC123.com for viewing and purchasing.
> Do not leave your background & lights set up and walk away.  People will use it as fair game.
> Another thing I have done is offer to print 4x6's on sight....but that takes additional people to handle the printer and take the payment. It works really well. As they come into the place, have your stuff set up and approach them for the photo. Take the payment and tell them it will be printed up and ready for them when they leave. Again, just takes extra people to help you out.
> 
> Good luck!



Great idea.  My wife loves to run the booth, and she is free help (as long as I spend some money on her, of course ) not to mention she's attractive, and good at it.  Such a great idea, thanks!  This really gets my mind rolling.

Maybe I'll set up a booth near the door, sort of in the pathway. As they come in, they can get their shot in front of the backdrop, and my wife will photoshop in a banner that says "Class of 19xx". After they get their pic taken, I'll give them a business card that tells where to find the photos online, and the password. (of course, also my contact info for future jobs)

The idea about 'I am under contract for this event, you can find the photos online here [hands a card]' is a good idea. It's professional, and doesn't sound bratty or stuck up. Also, it has a 2nd part to it, about where to find photos...that will leave the people thinking about that, rather than the first part about the contract.



robitussin217 said:


> Whenever you use someone else's camera, just put your finger in the shot or make sure it's blurry.
> 
> Reading this post I think there are three options. You can charge more for the booking fee and use other cameras when asked.
> 
> ...



Charging more - you know, it's not a bad idea to put that in the options. Then, the organizers will see options, and be able to decide between them. (obviously deciding the cheaper, and letting me not touch anyone's camera)

The concept of a good setup is a great thought too...if I look professional enough, maybe people won't even bother to ask...

There's a photographer at our church who's the best in town...I've never seen ANY pictures better than his stuff. He is VERY professional, and because of that, I would probably never think of asking him to use my camera to take a picture.


----------



## memento (Apr 16, 2008)

i can't believe people would come up to a photographer, who's set up light's and a backdrop.. has a camera mounted on a tripod(in theory) and whatever else set up.. then have the never to ask for YOU, to shoot THEM,, with THEIR camera?

sorry. i'd say no, i'm working...


----------



## keith204 (Apr 16, 2008)

memento said:


> i can't believe people would come up to a photographer, who's set up light's and a backdrop.. has a camera mounted on a tripod(in theory) and whatever else set up.. then have the never to ask for YOU, to shoot THEM,, with THEIR camera?
> 
> sorry. i'd say no, i'm working...



True.

I'm more worried about the huge group shot, and all of the sudden having 52 cameras lined up for me to use.

Maybe..... I could charge 5 bucks per shot with somebody else's camera.  "You want me to take your picture with _your _camera?  Alright, that'll be 5 bucks."  hehehe wouldn't that be intense.


----------



## Aw45 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am going to have to agree that $200 dollars is way to low. If they approached you then they think that you are capable of doing the job.  Thus you should be charging an amount that is fair to each party.  Figure in not only the time you are at the event, but post production (even if its only uploading the photographs to a website), and prep time.  This is going to add up to much more time for you then you think.  I would not even touch this project for anything less than $800 and that is on the low end.  If people think you are cheap then if you ever try to raise your prices for future customers they are going to get upest, plus it hurts the market for the rest of us.  

I looked at your work and its good, if you want to do this for a living then you should start charging competitive rates now.  Get use to working out deals, because you will be doing this all the time in the future.

The ideas that are being discussed regarding getting old sports team, etc. together, are great.  You should really run with those types of images, but dont forget the candid shots either.  

Regarding the people with other cameras, I would deal with that by kindly asking them not to photograph right next to you.  Use the excuse that their built in flash is ruining your exposure, most people will have respect for you and stop.  Also if they ask for you to take the photo with their camera simply refuse.  If you take a blurry photo they will just keep asking you to take it over, or worse they wont go to your website because they saw that you took crappy photos with their little point and shoot.

I know this is long winded but I hope it helped.


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 16, 2008)

memento said:


> i can't believe people would come up to a photographer, who's set up light's and a backdrop.. has a camera mounted on a tripod(in theory) and whatever else set up.. then have the never to ask for YOU, to shoot THEM,, with THEIR camera?
> 
> sorry. i'd say no, i'm working...



You're absolutely right. But, being a beginner, I remember thinking photography was easy. People don't know how much knowledge and practice it takes to get a better shot than a decent point and shoot. So, a lot of people might have the sentiment, "What's the big deal? All he has to do is push the button." Plus, some people have the nerve to do anything in order to save money. 

Still, I think that respectfully declining is the only option if you want to start to be taken seriously.


----------

